# All pond solutions



## NAJAS GUPPY (29 Jul 2020)

Has anyone bought anything from all pond solutions and how do you rate their more 'budget' stuff

Just bought this light bar from them. Must say im impressed for £40. Doesn't feel toooo cheap and plasticy. 

Fantastic heat distribution the light is cool to the touch after 12hrs and casts a nice bright even white light.

It says it encourages photosynthesis but im pretty sure that's just jazz wording to sell. Still it's all i can afford for now so it will be getting put to the test with some vallisneria and elodea... nothing too strenous for it hopefully.(only had it 3 days)

Anyyyyways.

Was wondering if anyone has had the light long term and can give a review of sorts. With the heat distribution being so good ik expecting a long life.

Also hows it been for growing your plants


----------



## Andy Taylor (30 Jul 2020)

Great company delivery wise but cant comment on  'Budget' stuff. I guess you get what you pay for.


----------



## PARAGUAY (30 Jul 2020)

I have one of the PLED lights but because it not controlable and  very bright l still prefer my t5s Think they are ok if you have floaters to shade the light a little esp with slow growers. Marc md fish tanks is using them on his plant holding tank . The £10 nano lights are good value IMO


----------



## dino21 (30 Jul 2020)

Their stuff does get some differing comments, but from our own dealings quiet pleased with them.

We purchased one of their Surface skimmers, not as fancy shaped as the Eheim one , but a fraction of the cost.

What really surpirsed us was how quiet the pump was, yet a good strong output,  so pleased that we got another of the same.
Its little filter pad is very good a catching loads of debris and can be changed easily and quickly  in situ.


----------



## Virtex (31 Jul 2020)

I think this is a rebadged sunsun light (from the ADE line). I've got the sunsun ade 400c (which is strange as that's the only length all ponds solutions doesn't have) and I really like it. Build quality seems really good and solid. The brushed/polished metal casing gives it a real premium feel and works well as the heatsink for the LEDs. Like you said, it doesn't get hot at all. It is also really bright. Should be able to grow most plants, providing the tank is not super deep.


----------



## NAJAS GUPPY (2 Aug 2020)

Virtex said:


> I think this is a rebadged sunsun light (from the ADE line). I've got the sunsun ade 400c (which is strange as that's the only length all ponds solutions doesn't have) and I really like it. Build quality seems really good and solid. The brushed/polished metal casing gives it a real premium feel and works well as the heatsink for the LEDs. Like you said, it doesn't get hot at all. It is also really bright. Should be able to grow most plants, providing the tank is not super deep.


Yeah im super happy with mine really can't argue for £40. My tank is only a little over a foot deep so not hard on the light by any means.

Haven't heard of sun sun before will have to have a google.


----------



## Ghettofarmulous (22 Aug 2020)

Skimmer is perfect. Great little thing


----------



## Krzysztof 82 (Kris) (23 Aug 2020)

I do also have this kind of skimmer (as on the picture above), but from AliExpress and brand Sun Sun (but it's the same built). Pretty big and very powerful, so not suitable for small tanks. But in bigger/longer once, it can be used as addition to the external filter to improve water flow.
About lights, be aware that you do not have option of dimming them. Any way if you would like to find dimmer, you need to look for one at 180V, be aware of that, as it's not mentioned very often. So strange and uncommon output.


----------



## jameson_uk (23 Aug 2020)

APS products are mainly re-badged Chinese products.   Some are good, some are OK and some are poor so I wouldn't comment on APS as a whole but individual products.
I haven't experienced it but there does seem to be a fair few people complaining about poor service though.


----------



## NAJAS GUPPY (23 Aug 2020)

Well reaching the one month mark and still happy with the light. No faults so far and growing duckweed really well. Still plenty light penetration to the bottom aswell despite the dense duckweed


----------



## GHNelson (23 Aug 2020)

Ghettofarmulous said:


> Skimmer is perfect. Great little thing




The cable is of poor quality....mines split just below the skimmer body, exposing the inner wires!

Obviously it went in the bin pronto!
I only noticed this because I had removed it from the tank.

Everyone should check all cables of all electrical Skimmers as these tend to have a bend in them....giving that area a weak spot, just like metal fatigue!


----------



## Ghettofarmulous (23 Aug 2020)

hogan53 said:


> The cable is of poor quality....mines split just below the skimmer body, exposing the inner wires!
> 
> Obviously it went in the bin pronto!
> I only noticed this because I had removed it from the tank.
> ...


 
thanks for the note. the cable on mine is quite thick I noticed.  more so than all the other electric items. I’ll check this going forward


----------



## Ghettofarmulous (23 Aug 2020)

hogan53 said:


> The cable is of poor quality....mines split just below the skimmer body, exposing the inner wires!
> 
> Obviously it went in the bin pronto!
> I only noticed this because I had removed it from the tank.
> ...



your post has stirred a thought. for any work that requires getting hands wet I always isolate all electrical components before dipping hands. Always. Worth bringing this up as a reminder to all.


----------



## dcurzon (29 Oct 2020)

is there any way to control these lights?  Dim or fade in/out?  They are 240v, checked at the light end and 240v there also. 
Have had to mock up a wooden frame to be able to raise the light as 14w on a 12l tank is growing algae very successfully!


----------



## Tim Harrison (29 Oct 2020)

I've had mostly good and some not so good products from APS. Like some have commented above they are mainly rebadged and repackaged Chinese products from Sunsun.
However, my experience with their after sales service hasn't been great. When things go wrong they're not very good at putting them right.


----------

